# [SOLVED]Kompilacja kernel - kernel panic

## Andrzej1309

Witam.

Z Gentoo mam do czynienia od kilku lat.

Postanowiłem postawić nowe na innym komputerze, na którym używam Win 7

Dołożyłem nowy dysk ( już czwarty)

Podzieliłem partycję

/dev/sdd1     /boot      ext2

/dev/sdd2     swap  

/dev/sdd3     /            ext4

/dev/sdd5     /home    ext4

Zdecydowałem się na 64bit

wszystko przeszło gładko, do momentu kompilacji kernela.

Pobrałem gentoo-3.0.6, dodałem tylko obsługę EXT4, oraz NTFS, ponadto NVIDIA framebuffer.

Kompilacja bez problemu.

Po starcie kompa i wyborze w grub Gentoo, otrzymują informację:

```
Ext4-fs (sdd1): mounting extt2 file system using the ext4 subsystem

Ext4-fs (sdd1): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:49

Freeing unused kernel memory: 652k freed

Write protecting the kerlnel read-only data: 12288k

Freeing unused kernel memory 220k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory 1544k freed

Kernel panic - not syncing: not init found. try passing init= opt

See Linux Dokumentation/init.txt for guidance.

Pid: 1, comm: swapper not tainted 3.0.6-gentoo  #2

Call trace:

   [<ffffffff817b5ac1>] panic+08c/0x191

   [<ffffffff8110ceff>] ? __mpol_put+0x1f/0x30

   [<ffffffff8100023c>] init_post+0x8c/0xd0

   [<ffffffff81cb5c9b>] kernel_init+0x135/0x13c

```

Zapewne coś brakuje w moim kernelu, tylko nie wiem co powinienem wkompilować.

Dodam że płyta to Asus Sabertooth X58, proc. i7

Jeśli potrzebne dodatkowe informację to podam, póki co nie chcę zbyt zaśmiecaćLast edited by Andrzej1309 on Wed Nov 09, 2011 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: not init found. try passing init= opt 
```

Nie znaleziono /sbin/init na systemie plikow wybranym jako rootfs, sprawdz czy dobra partycje wybrales.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel panic - not syncing: not init found. try passing init= opt 
> ```
> ...

 

/boot jest na dysku 4, pierwsza partycja czyli /dev/sdd1

wpis w grub:

```
title Gentoo

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sdd1
```

Chyba że źle Cię zrozumiałem

----------

## Pryka

A gdzie zjadłeś:

```
root (hdX,X)
```

??

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> A gdzie zjadłeś:
> 
> ```
> root (hdX,X)
> ```
> ...

 

Fakt w poście zjadłem  :Smile:  ale w grub jest (hd3,0), choć w starym gentoo w grub nie mam wpisu (hdX,X) i działa bez problemu czwarty rok

----------

## ryba84

 *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Kernel panic - not syncing: not init found. try passing init= opt 
> ```
> ...

 

Z tego co napisałeś w pierwszym poście to powinno być:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sdd3
```

----------

## SlashBeast

root= ma nie wskazywac na partycje boot a na rootfs. root= to parametr kernela, wskazuje rootfs ktory z ktorego ma odpalic /sbin/init i ktory bedzie jako /. To bootloader laduje kernel i ew. initramfs i to on ma wiedziec gdzie jest /boot.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> root= ma nie wskazywac na partycje boot a na rootfs. root= to parametr kernela, wskazuje rootfs ktory z ktorego ma odpalic /sbin/init i ktory bedzie jako /. To bootloader laduje kernel i ew. initramfs i to on ma wiedziec gdzie jest /boot.

 

 :Smile:  Oczywiście macie rację, ale ze mnie bałwan, w "starym" gentoo też mam oddzielną partycję /boot

Wszystko przeszło gładko.

Jeśli mogę jeszcze liczyć na Waszą cierpliwość to ujawnił się inny problem.

Włączyłem aktualizację glibc i coś b.długo mieli, leci już trzecią godzinę i końca raczej nie widać

Wcześniej reinstalowałem glibc jeszcze pod chroot, i operacja ta trwała znacznie szybciej

W make.conf mam podane MAKEOPTS="-j5", ale coś mi się zdaje że z tego nie korzysta

----------

## Pryka

Nie cudowałeś z CFLAGS?

Pokaż jak możesz  :Smile:  od razu powiedz jaki masz procesor.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeden temat jeden problem. Dodaj solved w temacie i utworz nowy.

----------

